# "not a valid win32 application"



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

I have a very large file (which I think is a setup file for installing something) with a .exe extension on it, but when attempt to open it, it says this files is not a valid win32 application. I think it maybe named wrong. Is there a way to find out what the extension should be or what program opens it? 
I don't know what it is and really want to open it.
Please help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This may be of some help........

http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/128de.htm


----------



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

thanks for trying but that was no help, I can't redownload it cause I don't know what it is.
If I add .txt instead of .exe will I beable to somehow find what it is?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you right click on the file, choose properties and see what information shows there?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

You certainly will not hurt it by changing the extension to .txt

If it's large it wont open in notepad but it might open in wordpad

Yuo could also try changing it to .jpg .bmp .gif if you think it may be a graphic

if it's very large .mpg .avi ......etc the options are endless

you will not hurt it by trying all this........it should keep you busy for hours

steam


----------



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

like what?
there's nothing that tells me what it is


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you right click on the file and select Properties > Version, you should see "copyright" info which gives a clue as to the Vendor.

If you don't see any, I sure wouldn't try running it, you're probably lucky it's damaged.


----------



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

I guess it just stuffed.
thanks anyway.
I had a look at it in wordpad and it just all strange symbols, but iright at the start there's a few things that are readable
e.g. .Rar......help/readme.txt........and afew other things.
I think it could be a cd image.
What are the common formats for burning?
and what are .Rar files?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's a type of compressed file created by the application Winrar and probably requires that to open it. I don't believe Winzip will handle those.


----------



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

yeah, I found that out while you were posting, I downloaded WinRar and it worked, the file was a setup for Dragon Naturally Speaking 6 which I tried to install awhile ago.
Well that problem is fixed but, now there's another.
When I run the setup the progress bar gets to 89%, stops, and then gives me an error:

CRC Error: The file C;\Program Files\Dragon\Naturalyspeaking\Data\Enx\Enx\Dict_6\all.bd doesn't match the file in the setup's .cab file. The medium from which you are running the setup may be corrupted; contact your software vendor.

Abort Retry Ignore



Can you help?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not sure whether that is being caused by corruption of the setup file itself, or it is conflicting with something remaining in the Dragon folder, assuming you never completely uninstalled it.

Try going to program files and locating the Dragon folder. Just rename it OldDragon or something and try setup again. If you still get the error, then the setup itself is corrupt.

By the way if you have an uninstall for Dragon in Add/Remove, you should run that and reboot, first and foremost.


----------



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

I just hit ignore and it come up it the same error but for different files, i tried reinstalling, it did the same thing, but I got it to finish installing this time, and it all looked good untill I ran the program. So now the only problem is a missing file "dnstk10.dll". Any ideas where to find this?

here's the log file:

Dragon Systems error log started Wednesday, December 11, 2002 15:51:15
15:51:15 Starting process C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\REGSVR32.EXE (ENX)
----------------------------------------------------
Dragon Systems error log started Wednesday, December 11, 2002 15:51:21
15:51:21 Starting process C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\INSTALLSHIELD\ENGINE\6\INTEL 32\IKERNEL.EXE (ENX)
----------------------------------------------------
Dragon Systems error log started Wednesday, December 11, 2002 15:51:41
15:51:41 Starting process C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\INSTALLSHIELD\ENGINE\6\INTEL 32\IKERNEL.EXE (ENX)
15:51:42 Warning: Had to correct 1 GUIDs to use "C:\PROGRA~1\DRAGON\NATURA~1\Program\dd10sapi.dll".
----------------------------------------------------
Dragon Systems error log started Wednesday, December 11, 2002 15:55:49
15:55:49 Starting process C:\PROGRAM FILES\DRAGON\NATURALLYSPEAKING\PROGRAM\NATSPEAK.EXE (ENX)
15:55:51 Dragon NaturallySpeaking Version 6.00.000.027
15:55:51 OS: Windows 98 build 67766222 ( )
15:55:51 Locale: c09
15:55:51 Multimedia: SB AudioPCI 64V Record(2.500)
15:55:51 Marshaler: Microsoft, Version 4.0.4.2512
15:55:51 Doing QuickCheck of installation...
15:55:51 Edition: Professional
15:55:51 Edition history: Professional
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\comctl32.dll: Version 5.81.4704.1100
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\riched20.dll: Version 5.30.23.1200
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\riched32.dll: Version 5.0.2134.1
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msvcrt.dll: Version 6.1.9359.0
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msvcp60.dll: Version 6.0.8972.0
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\comdlg32.dll: Version 4.72.3110.2
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\user32.dll: Version 4.10.0.1998
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\oleacc.dll: Version 4.2.2209.1
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\speech\speech.dll: Version 4.0.4.2512
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\speech\vcmd.exe: Version 4.0.4.2512
15:55:51 File C:\WINDOWS\speech\vcmshl.dll: Version 4.0.4.2512
15:55:51 Exception thrown (e:\work\taspro\trouble\tests.cpp, 862).
15:55:51 
15:55:51 Cannot find the file 'dnstk10.dll'
15:55:51 QuickCheck Failed.
15:56:22 Final Termination



I hope it helps


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't see where you're going to get the file from other than the setup program itself. If you've downloaded an unauthorized copy there is nothing you can do, or we can do to help you. Otherwise get a good download from a legitimate site.


----------



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

well thanks for your help anyways, at least I'm a bit more informed about what it is, and I now have a much better program (winrar) than winzip. Looks like it's quiting time for me then.
Thanks for your time, effort and help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're certainly welcome.


----------

